# Lemon and Page are gonna be parents !



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So last night I was going to cover the flock up for bed and behold Lemon was trying to get an egg she laid from underneath one of the food bowls , It was pretty funny to watch her try and roll it under her . We set up our white cage for them with a nestbox . They are both first timers so we will see how they do !

Egg 1 laid Dec 3rd
Egg 2 laid Dec 5th
Egg 3 laid Dec 6th


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How exciting! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats! Keep us posted on how it goes!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Very exciting!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Will update like I did with Rex and Mochas thread. I was going to have them be my next parents in the spring but they jumped the gun lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

What are the babies mutation possibilities?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> What are the babies mutation possibilities?


These are the possibilities if Shake is not hiding a Lutino Split  Shake is Page's dad. I am really hoping for some Whiteface babies the one I want the most is the Pied Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl 

Mother:Lutino Split To Pied Whiteface
Father:Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}

male offspring:
3% Pied Whiteface Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
3% Pied Whiteface Split To {X2: Lutino}
3% Pied Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
3% Pied Split To {X2: Lutino}
6% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
6% Pied Split To Whiteface {X2: Lutino}
3% Whiteface Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
3% Whiteface Split To {X2: Lutino}
3% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
3% Grey Split To {X2: Lutino}
6% Grey Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
6% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Lutino}
6% Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
6% Whiteface Split To Pied {X2: Lutino}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Lutino}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
3% Pied Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
3% Pied Whiteface
3% Pied Cinnamon Pearl
3% Pied
6% Pied Cinnamon Pearl Split To Whiteface
6% Pied Split To Whiteface
3% Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
3% Whiteface
3% Cinnamon Pearl
3% Grey
6% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Whiteface
6% Grey Split To Whiteface
6% Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
6% Whiteface Split To Pied
6% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
6% Grey Split To Pied
13% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are awesome possiblities. So exciting. Can't wait for them to hatch. How many eggs do they have so far?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So far just the one , Lemon has another and she should lay it sometime today


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's exciting. Miss those exciting times. Did they accept the nest box?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep they went in today , Lemon laid her second egg this morning inside the box  They aren't incubating them yet which is normal.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

wow this is awesome. i'm goin to stay along for the ride.. I remember when you only had like three tiels a year or so ago.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah my flock has grown quite a bit since I got my first tiel Rex  All but 2 of the babies are going to find new homes . We want to keep one from Lemon and Page if they are the right mutation hehe, and we are keeping Abby the last baby from Rex and Mocha .


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Lemon laid egg 3 last night !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Lemon and Page poked holes in the eggs not repairable and started to attack each other so the box went down and they are separated . It looks like Lemon won't lay anymore eggs.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh no, how disappointing. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## furby111 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

do your think they had a fright and panicked in the box?


----------

